# Clinton River Report



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Fished the Clinton a couple hours last night. Went 1-2 on salmon. Landed a 13-14# male which was big for the Clinton this year. Not as many fish in the river as before. Saw a tiny steelhead. water is at a respectable level but more rain would be good.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Fished the Clinton on Sun. Caught 1 small steelhead. Seems like they are running small. Water is low, fairly clear and COLD. Don't think there are a ton of fish there but some small ones. good luck and tight lines.


----------



## duffc (Nov 13, 2000)

If you don't mind me asking, what were you using for the Salmon? I was working 3-4 fish that were holding in shallow water last week for over an hour and couldn't get them to take anything. I tried egg patterns, stone flies, and caddis. I thought they were #11 lb (by my guess) large steelhead, but after reading your post they were most likely Salmon.

--Cliff

--Cliff


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I had really good luck with green/orange cotton candy flies. When they get that old, they generally have dying/spawning on their minds. I keep saying the salmon are done and then find a redd here or there. There are not many left. You had four on a redd!! I saw many females on redds by themselves! Not many males in the clinton this year. But four on a redd...your lucky. I would start targeting holes for steel now. Not many yet but not too long.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

how do u c the salmon. r u using glasses. I have never caught a salmon there and never got a steelie to the side...have came close but no sucess..any help..later
keep those reels screamen
Stelmon, the only one


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Hey Stelmon. Actually the salmon run was decent for the Clinton this year. Did very well there. One can see the salmon using a good pair of polorized glasses. I use costa del mar with amber lenses. Good for streams and low light. Get out there...steel is not far off.


----------



## duffc (Nov 13, 2000)

I also have polorized sunglasses, but if the river is muddy or in deep holes they are pretty much impossible to see. However, if they are on the reds and the river is clear they are very easy to spot. I ussually hoof it until I spot some and fish the holes just above and below if they don't bite. I usually don't fish until I see some because I find it not very productive.

The river is right by my house, so I usually stop by at least 3-4 times a week so I can be picky. If I have not been out for a while or short on time, I'll just fish the deeper holes!

[This message has been edited by duffc (edited 11-14-2000).]


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Fished it yesterday in the cold,sleet,and unfavorable conditions. Went 0-0. Not a thing, not even a tap. First time in a long time I didn't at least get a fish. Oh well. There's always next time. Anyone else been out lately?


----------



## mls48341 (Jun 26, 2000)

> Originally posted by mickey:
> *Fished it yesterday in the cold,sleet,and unfavorable conditions. Went 0-0. Not a thing, not even a tap. First time in a long time I didn't at least get a fish. Oh well. There's always next time. Anyone else been out lately?*


went out last tues.
had never been on the Clinton but saw posts
on this site so figured what the heck.went
1-1 brown, and had what appeared to be a
6-8 lb steel swim virtually between my legs.
will be back!


----------



## Whitefly (Aug 27, 2000)

Where on the Clinton did you fish?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I caught a brown on the clinton this year too. I had never caught one there before. How big was the one you got? I know mine was a resident. Was about 12" and too early for a "lake-run".


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Oh yeah...whitefly. I fish anywhere from access points of Yates Cider Mill or Hayloft. Lots of decent looking stream from either way. Now, we need lots of fish to move in.


----------



## Whitefly (Aug 27, 2000)

I heard that the Clinton was stocked with trout this summer so maybe that is why you cought the brown?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Browns are also stocked in Paint Creek and residents there do reach that size occasionally. They could easily find there way down into the Clinton.


----------

